# Linux Filesystem Hierarchy Standards



## Thomas Darimont (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Februar 2007)

Wollte mich mal fuer den schicken Link bedankten. Besser spaet als nie. 
Hab mir den Standard letzte Woche mal ausgedruckt und durchgelesen da ich mal schauen will, dass ich mein EasyLFS daran ausgerichtet bekomme.


----------

